# Having a hard time today



## Shelly F - Ohio

I could use some hugs today. Just feeling very down and out right now. Very sad.


----------



## myheartlivesatwdw

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> I could use some hugs today. Just feeling very down and out right now. Very sad.



 Hope all is ok....


----------



## mommasita

On the way

Is there anything else. Feel free. I am having a down day also. I got some depressing med news, and just ate some greasy chicken and fries to wallow.

Please if there is anything, feel free to PM or any way you feel, if indeed you do.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

I like your thinking. Would love a few zebra domes right about NOW. Just feeling down and out because I am jobless have no kids just my fur babies to keep me company during the day. Then my hubby comes home but I don't want to burden him with my sadness. 

It doesn't help matters that it is glummy and rainy here today .


----------



## quasar4legs

Oh Shelly, I am sorry you are not having a good day 

If you lived near me we could sit in the sunshine and I would make you a cup of tea and give you some freshly baked chocolate cake.

Be kind to yourself and try and find some time to do something that makes you feel good.

Quasar


----------



## quasar4legs

mommasita said:


> On the way
> 
> Is there anything else. Feel free. I am having a down day also. I got some depressing med news, and just ate some greasy chicken and fries to wallow.
> 
> Please if there is anything, feel free to PM or any way you feel, if indeed you do.



I am sorry the news is not good. 

I think you need to join Shelly and I for some tea and cake in sunny Australia. I shall organize the 'teleport machine' girls.

Sending you a big

Quasar


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

So sweet of you   Will I need my passport for the teleport? What the weather like there? what clothes should I pack ?


----------



## mommasita

I know Shelly, the weather adds to it, most certainly. I am now onto munching on Subway's cookies. Tomorrow I will feel icky, but tonight it is helping 

I hope a job prospect is around the corner, if you are searching.  Just you have hubby though, you have a LOT more than some people do in their back pocket, kids or not.

I am "in" for travel though 

Quasar  Always so kind.


----------



## Nancy F

Hope this helps.
Nancy


----------



## quasar4legs

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> So sweet of you   Will I need my passport for the teleport? What the weather like there? what clothes should I pack ?



No passports needed Shelly or Mommasita, we shall bypass customs altogether

It is over 30 degrees celcius here today (mid 80's fahrenheit) and very sunny so make sure you bring your swimmers as the weather is perfect for a dip in the pool.
We shall be lazy all day and late in the afternoon we will have cocktails and fire up the barbie. 
You girls can't come all the way to Australia without having a BBQ and a pavlova.

Hope you both have a good sleep and wake up feeling a little better tomorrow.
Good luck with the job hunting Shelly, I am sure there is something out there that is perfect for you.

Take care 

Quasar


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Oh my 80 degrees I will be right there because it is 40 fahrenheit here and suppose to snow tomorrow.  BBQ is my favorite. I will bring my ninja blender so we can whip up some adult beverages. 
This trip will be better than Disney. OMG did I just say that!


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Oh my 80 degrees I will be right there because it is 40 fahrenheit here and suppose to snow tomorrow.  BBQ is my favorite. I will bring my ninja blender so we can whip up some adult beverages.
> This trip will be better than Disney. OMG did I just say that!



 Yes, you did.


----------



## disneychic2

Hope things look better today. Being in Ohio as well, I know how hard it gets around this time of year due to the lack of sunshine. Seems as though it's been worse this year. 

One thing that always works for me when I'm down is to find someone who needs help and reach out to them. Takes my mind off of myself and gives someone else pleasure as well. 

Also, you can go to the mall and people watch for a while. That's always pretty distracting!

Sending you hugs and hopping you find a terrific job soon. Look at it as an adventure and new opportunity if you can. Who knows what will be right around the corner for you?


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Starting to feel a bit weepy now. Don't want to cry but on the verge. Hate this dang weather. Why can't it be warmer outside then I would go to the park for a walk. Not to mention I have a nagging headache now 

I would love to venture to Pettiti's garden center and mill around. Smell the fertizer, flowers, and all the smells of spring.


----------



## pluto2417

I'm feeling the same way. I think it's the weather. I think everyone needs a hug!! or 7 hugs


----------



## Deesknee

I can identify with the not having kids.  If that is part of your depression, I am sorry you have to experience that. IMHO that is a very unique pain.  

I hope tomorrow is sprinkled with people who love you and listen without judgement or opinions. And that some day that pain is a memory that you never have to return to.


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Starting to feel a bit weepy now. Don't want to cry but on the verge. Hate this dang weather. Why can't it be warmer outside then I would go to the park for a walk. Not to mention I have a nagging headache now
> 
> I would love to venture to Pettiti's garden center and mill around. Smell the fertizer, flowers, and all the smells of spring.



 Sorry I missed this yesterday.

I hear you so well on the weather. It is snowing here, and I tend to go with the weather. Sunny and I feel great, happier, etc. This gloomy stuff makes me down.

I hope today is better for you, and you can possibly get out somewhere. Hugs to you my dear


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

We had a cosmetic coating of snow when we woke up but the sun came out. I decided to go shopping. The mall was dead dead dead just the way I like it. Felt good to get out and see the sun. Tomorrow my hubby is working from home so I wont be alone!!!  Then when he gets off work one of his old co workers owns a wine shop and she has invited us to come out for a wine tasting. Should be a good day! 

Getting a bit more excited about our up coming WDW trip! 

Still wait for the teleport to arrive and take me away!


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> We had a cosmetic coating of snow when we woke up but the sun came out. I decided to go shopping. The mall was dead dead dead just the way I like it. Felt good to get out and see the sun. Tomorrow my hubby is working from home so I wont be alone!!!  Then when he gets off work one of his old co workers owns a wine shop and she has invited us to come out for a wine tasting. Should be a good day!
> 
> Getting a bit more excited about our up coming WDW trip!
> 
> Still wait for the teleport to arrive and take me away!



I am so happy to hear that you went out. Funny, we must be sisters , I MUCH prefer quieter shopping indeed, and tend to only go at those times.

Have a nice day tomorrow with DH home, sounds like an even better evening.

Enjoy my friend..

Sherrie


----------



## quasar4legs

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> We had a cosmetic coating of snow when we woke up but the sun came out. I decided to go shopping. The mall was dead dead dead just the way I like it. Felt good to get out and see the sun. Tomorrow my hubby is working from home so I wont be alone!!!  Then when he gets off work one of his old co workers owns a wine shop and she has invited us to come out for a wine tasting. Should be a good day!
> 
> Getting a bit more excited about our up coming WDW trip!
> 
> Still wait for the teleport to arrive and take me away!



Hi Shelly,
Hope you are feeling a little better today.
I am sure it will be nice to have your hubby home for the day and wine tasting is a type of teleportation (now I want to come to you)

I always think I would love to live in the snow, fireplaces and hot chocolate but I guess us aussies are a little clueless when it comes to the reality.

Hope the sun is shining for you today.
 Quasar


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Sherrie whats even wierder is that a lot of people call me Sherrie!


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Sherrie whats even wierder is that a lot of people call me Sherrie!



Sorry, I pressed Edit instead of quote 

I believe you, because I get SHELLY ALL the time also 

Something like this, Shelly, Shannon, Sheila, by then I say NO SHERRIE, Like the wine, and they say OH OK


----------



## MomiTo2SwtGuys

HUGS.  Hope you are having a better day.


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi Shelly,

Hope you are feeling a little better. How was the wine tasting??

Quasar


----------



## PatriciaH

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> I like your thinking. Would love a few zebra domes right about NOW. Just feeling down and out because I am jobless have no kids just my fur babies to keep me company during the day. Then my hubby comes home but I don't want to burden him with my sadness.
> 
> It doesn't help matters that it is glummy and rainy here today .



I totally get this. I only work very part time from home and it is just me and the 2 cats. This was our first winter in nearly 6 years after moving from Florida last year for DH's job. The job is great as far as benefits (the main reason we moved) but I have been stir crazy alone all day. We also really miss FL and Disney, my parents there, our friends, the life we had. I even miss my gym and classes I took there I have applied to many jobs here and most never even respond. It is really getting to me after a year. It is also so cold and windy to even enjoy outside I wanted to plant a garden and it is still too cold! 30's lately-19 at night.


----------



## mommasita

Hi, I have not seen you in a bit, and wondered how you were doing Shelly??


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

I was doing okay until tonight.

 The wine tasting was fun. It was great to get out and have some wine and spend time with the wine shop owner who is also a friend and former coworker of my husbands. She is also someone I have gotten to know over the years. Several years ago the 3 of us use to ride the bus to work together when I had a job that was 3 blocks from my DH office.  A few times on the way home I would be waiting at the bus stop for my husband and Kari and I would chat as we waited for the bus to arrive. 

Back to why I am sad now. Knowing that as the new work week begins I will be left home alone. I am so sad right now.

 Its 1a.m and I can't sleep. I am crying because I don't feel happy. I am struggling to find my purpose in life. My reason for being here on earth. Right now I have no purpose so I am struggling to keep going on..  A few minutes ago I was laying here on the couch and my kitty who's name is Java was asleep down by my feet woke up and came to cuddle with me like he always does. As I lay on the couch he likes to lay by my side and put his paws on my face. Which I love. Cuddling with him is my special time with him.

Well I strarted to cry and tell him how sad I was.  He only laid with me for a few minutes which is not like him. Maybe it was because Mommy said she does want to be here any more and my tears were dripping on his paw! He went to get a bit to eat and look out the window. Now his sister Patches is awake and is playing with him. Did I mention its 1 a.m. and they decide now is a good time to play and run through the house!

It could be that I only slept a few hours Sat night and that is what triggered all this. Although I did tell DH just Sat that I have been having these waves of sadness that come and go really quickly. There have been a few times that it happens for long spans. He reassures me not to worry about not having a job because he has a very stable job and we are nearly debt free. He knows I will find another job and while I am job hunting I should work on some of the projects around the house that i have been wanting to tackle. Such as stripping some wall paper in the hallway downstairs and painting it. It happens to be a small hallway with wallpaper only half way up the wall so it should be an easy task. Can't paint till I can open the windows and at this rate it will be August before that will happen! Snowed here last week and it is suppose to be 70 tomorrow!

I think our up coming trip to Disney is what keeps me sane for the time being. It is something I have to look forward to and keeps me excited. I am just worried that once the trip is over I will be very very sad! I am also worried about being sad while away from our 3 cats! My Niece will look in on them at couple time while we are gone. She makes some money for coming over and I have some peace that someone has checked in on them and that they are fine. I check in with her via facebook to see how they are doing and it makes me feel good to know that they had some human interaction and that they are fine.  I told DH I am taking a picture of them with me this time so I can have it by the bed and I can look at them when I miss them. So on Friday I would looking for photo's to print and put in a frame when all of a sudden I had a great idea. I put together a callage of pictures of them and I plan to have it put on a mouse pad that I can take with me. This way I don't have to worry about a picture frame getting broken and it will be easy to pack the mouse pad and won't take up much room at all! 

I feel so lost now that I am not working and have no structure to my day! And feel so alone because I have no one to talk to all day. I find I am talking to myself and the kitties!!! gosh I wish one of your girls lived close by. Then we could met for coffee every now and then! 

Well I have rattled on long enough. Hope you all have a better week than I am


----------



## quasar4legs

Oh Shelly, I am sorry you are feeling sad and I wished you lived close so we could send some time together and I could hug you in person

Java  and the other kitties sound like a great reason to get up everyday, furbabies are the best. I lost my beloved dog (8 yrs old) in January and the house feels so empty without her, I often I look for her and then remember she's gone.

I can totally relate to missing your furbabies when on holidays.
 My sister and her adult children always looked after our dog when we are away and on our last vacation my nephew set up a webcam so I could see her as we traveled. My family thought I was nuts

My happy place is my kitchen, do you have a happy place? When I feel a little low I get myself into the kitchen and try out a new recipe for dinner or whip up a batch of cookies for hubby to take into his work. I have recently started cake decorating and it is lots of fun but I am not very good, I'm afraid. Thankfully my family are happy to eat my mistakes,

Do you have any hobbies that you enjoy? It can be so tough when you don't have a regular work routine.


Try to get some rest.
Quasar


----------



## mommasita

Morning to all!

Gosh, you said so much of what I am feeling daily  I am out on sick leave, and just got the call that going back is not in the cards soon, or ever, but I refuse to go that far yet. I was seriously hoping that rehab would start soon, but I am told that I am have not progressed enough to begin that.

Kids are at school, Dh is at work, and my house is clean, etc. I have friends, but nobody close, and they are all working. I SO wish we were closer. We could most definitely meet up. For me at 41, it is hard to make new friends. I am extremely shy, appear perhaps snobby, but that is most definitely not the case. I get up get the kids off, and shower, dress, and then am . Shopping is great, but $ runs out, and then I get even more 

Projects that you mention sound like a fantastic idea to keep you busy, both body and mind. I realize it is so easy for me to say and not do.

I hear you on the cats. I also have 2 that do those exact things. I love them so much, and worry when we travel, although my mother passes daily.

Monday's are hard for me as the house is empty. THis week especially so, since my son is gone until Friday on a school trip. I am happy for him, but there just seems to be a giant echo in here.

Hoping the sun comes out for you to day.

Both for you and Quasar my newest friends..

P.S. If anyone wants to be friends on FB, drop me a PM.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

OMG OMG we need to talk! My hubby wants to set up a web cam so we can watch the cats but have little knowledge about doing it. My husband works in the IT field so he knows a lot about computer but needs some guidance as to how it works. Do you think your nephew could give him an overview. What he is unsure of is what web service to use . If he could help that would be a huge blessing for us and allow me to relax while away!!!!

I am feeling a bit better today. Although it is raining cats and dogs here but the temp is in the 60. But get this they say we could see so snow tomorrow. 

Ran a few errands this morning and found the perfect pair of comfy tennis shoes for our Disney trip and they were 50% off! 

Mommasita we are close in age and I too am rather shy. Sorry to hear that you are not recovered enough to start therapy yet. But remember you only get one chance to heal so don't rush it! Enjoy your time off because before you know it, it will be time to go back to work. Which is what I have been telling my self. To take the time and do these little projects around the house while I have the free time. It keeps my occupied and in the end I can sit back and know that the task can be checked off the to do list.  

I am also reading a good Joyce Meyer book right now call "Don't Give Up" and it really has a lot of good insight as to what I am going through right now it life. 
Well my load of clothes are done drying so I must run and get them before they wrinkle. 
TTYL Ladies.





quasar4legs said:


> Oh Shelly, I am sorry you are feeling sad and I wished you lived close so we could send some time together and I could hug you in person
> 
> Java  and the other kitties sound like a great reason to get up everyday, furbabies are the best. I lost my beloved dog (8 yrs old) in January and the house feels so empty without her, I often I look for her and then remember she's gone.
> 
> I can totally relate to missing your furbabies when on holidays.
> My sister and her adult children always looked after our dog when we are away and on our last vacation my nephew set up a webcam so I could see her as we traveled. My family thought I was nuts
> 
> My happy place is my kitchen, do you have a happy place? When I feel a little low I get myself into the kitchen and try out a new recipe for dinner or whip up a batch of cookies for hubby to take into his work. I have recently started cake decorating and it is lots of fun but I am not very good, I'm afraid. Thankfully my family are happy to eat my mistakes,
> 
> Do you have any hobbies that you enjoy? It can be so tough when you don't have a regular work routine.
> 
> 
> Try to get some rest.
> Quasar


----------



## quasar4legs

Shelly, I'm running out the door to take my mum to an appointment. I'll find out about the webcam and get back to you.

Mommasita, I am sorry that your recovery is going slowly and I can relate to that feeling of the house being empty when a family member is away. I hope your son is having fun and will be safely back home at the end of the week

I'm at the other end of the 40's girls. I am an OLD lady

Quasar


----------



## mommasita

quasar4legs said:


> Shelly, I'm running out the door to take my mum to an appointment. I'll find out about the webcam and get back to you.
> 
> Mommasita, I am sorry that your recovery is going slowly and I can relate to that feeling of the house being empty when a family member is away. I hope your son is having fun and will be safely back home at the end of the week
> 
> I'm at the other end of the 40's girls. I am an OLD lady
> 
> Quasar


 Thanks Quas.

He called, arrived at 1st destination. DH talked, I was in the bath . So hope he enjoys and has a great time.


Hi Shelly

Gnight all


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Thanks Quasar . Hope everything is okay with your Mum. 

Mommasita where is your son traveling to? 

Slept like a baby last night. Today I am going to do some chores. Looks like the weekend weather here is going to be on the warm side 70's for Fri, Sat, Sun and I want to be able to enjoy the weekend and not have a lot of chores to do. 

So ladies have yourself a great day.


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Thanks Quasar . Hope everything is okay with your Mum.
> 
> Mommasita where is your son traveling to?
> 
> Slept like a baby last night. Today I am going to do some chores. Looks like the weekend weather here is going to be on the warm side 70's for Fri, Sat, Sun and I want to be able to enjoy the weekend and not have a lot of chores to do.
> 
> So ladies have yourself a great day.



Good Morning,

My son left with school for 6 days for Philly, Washington, New York, and he is returning Friday night!!

Glad you slept so well. I am going right back LOL.

Nice weather you are going to have. Enjoy!! I do the same thing. Get everything done, so the weekend is free.

HI Quasar 

Have a good day all.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Mommasita your Sons trip sounds like fun. He will be home before you know it with lots of details to share with you. 

I am have a wierd day. Ever have a feeling that something is wrong or having a feeling that somethings just not right? That is what I am experiencing today. 
Not sure if the fact that my DH will be home very late tonight because his company is taking a few of the guys to the Indians baseball game tonight. The plus side is I don't have to cook I can be a lady of leasure today and maybe that is why I feel the way I do. As long as nothing bad happens today  

----


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Mommasita your Sons trip sounds like fun. He will be home before you know it with lots of details to share with you.
> 
> I am have a wierd day. Ever have a feeling that something is wrong or having a feeling that somethings just not right? That is what I am experiencing today.
> Not sure if the fact that my DH will be home very late tonight because his company is taking a few of the guys to the Indians baseball game tonight. The plus side is I don't have to cook I can be a lady of leasure today and maybe that is why I feel the way I do. As long as nothing bad happens today
> 
> ----



Yes, he is having a great experience for sure.. COME ON FRIDAY 

Oh Quasar, YOU ARE NOT OLD..xo

Yes, I often get that feeling.

Today I went out for lunch with my father, and he said some very uplifting things, I don't hear often, so I am a total today..

I hope your feeling are for nothing Shelly. Have a great day.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Quasar - Did you use Skype to watch your kitties with your webcam?


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi Shelly,
I just saw your message, I've been in bed with a migraine but am back at the computer
I rang my nephew but he is not home from work yet, I promise to get back to you ASAP. My apologies for being a little slow.

I don't know how the webcam thing worked but it was easy (for other people to organise) 

Hope you had a good day. 

Quasar


----------



## quasar4legs

Shelly, I sent you a PM.

Quasar


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

What a horrible day. It dreary and cold here. I did not sleep much last night. I have been on an emotional roller coaster all day. I don't want to be here. I have the urge... I'm so unhappy. \

Quasar I did get your PM thank you so much!!!


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi Shelly,
Sorry you have had a tough day, I am concerned about you.
Can you find something to do that makes you feel a little better, it must be hard when the weather is bleak and you haven't had much sleep.

Would you consider going back to the doctor and letting them know how difficult things are for you at the moment? 

Thinking of you
Quasar


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> What a horrible day. It dreary and cold here. I did not sleep much last night. I have been on an emotional roller coaster all day. I don't want to be here. I have the urge... I'm so unhappy. \
> 
> Quasar I did get your PM thank you so much!!!



 I go with the weather so much. Sunshine makes me feel so much better inside/out.

Lack of sleep will also do that to do. I am sorry your day was horrible, and I hope for a much better one tomorrow.

IF only we lived closer


----------



## brat

Sending hugs your way


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

UGH UGH UGH UGH I hate this weather! COLD, RAINY here for the 3 day in a row and the forecast does not look any better!!!! 
I bought new tennis shoes for Disney and want to break them in but not in the rain! 

Quasar we got a camera and it is all hooked up! Thanks again for your help. 

The mousepad that I ordered with my kitties picture on it has arrived and I plan to take it to Disney rather than packing a picture in a frame. Figured the mousepad would be easy to pack. 

SHHH .. that is all I can say about something else that is brewing. 

Now if the sun would just come out!


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> UGH UGH UGH UGH I hate this weather! COLD, RAINY here for the 3 day in a row and the forecast does not look any better!!!!
> I bought new tennis shoes for Disney and want to break them in but not in the rain!
> 
> Quasar we got a camera and it is all hooked up! Thanks again for your help.
> 
> The mousepad that I ordered with my kitties picture on it has arrived and I plan to take it to Disney rather than packing a picture in a frame. Figured the mousepad would be easy to pack.
> 
> SHHH .. that is all I can say about something else that is brewing.
> 
> Now if the sun would just come out!




Hi, finally we have sun, but rain forever after that 

Your mousepad sounds adorable!!!!

Ok, I'll SHHH, but please spill it when/if you can.... 

My daughter is 12 today.


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi Shelly,
Sorry the weather is not so good but glad you are all set to watch your kitties while you are away, it really is fun to see what they are doing when no-one is home.

I love secrets so I shall keep my fingers crossed that you will have some good news soon Now you've got me wondering!!!!

Hi Mommasita,
Have a wonderful day with your daughter, I love family birthday celebrations.

All is good in my little corner of the world and I am looking forward to having the extended family over on Easter Sunday so I am in the throes of planning too much food

Take care all
Quasar


----------



## mommasita

quasar4legs said:


> Hi Shelly,
> Sorry the weather is not so good but glad you are all set to watch your kitties while you are away, it really is fun to see what they are doing when no-one is home.
> 
> I love secrets so I shall keep my fingers crossed that you will have some good news soon Now you've got me wondering!!!!
> 
> Hi Mommasita,
> Have a wonderful day with your daughter, I love family birthday celebrations.
> 
> All is good in my little corner of the world and I am looking forward to having the extended family over on Easter Sunday so I am in the throes of planning too much food
> 
> Take care all
> Quasar




Thanks Quasar... Day 3 of it, even though it's actually today...LOL. Her party is a sleepover on Saturday, and I have called in some girlfriends for reinforcements. I am not strong this week, and am taking some Dr's orders to get help 

Glad you are well. No headaches? Amazing. Yes Easter is all weekend here as well. Better too much, than not enough


----------



## quasar4legs

mommasita said:


> Thanks Quasar... Day 3 of it, even though it's actually today...LOL. Her party is a sleepover on Saturday, and I have called in some girlfriends for reinforcements. I am not strong this week, and am taking some Dr's orders to get help
> 
> Glad you are well. No headaches? Amazing. Yes Easter is all weekend here as well. Better too much, than not enough



Hi Mommasita,
I am well, thanks for asking
I spent the morning running errands with my mum and the afternoon baking gingerbread easter cookies that I will decorate in the next few days ready for Sunday.

I think it is very sensible to enlist some help, it gives you a chance to rest and save your energy for the fun things.

You are a wonderful mum to have a sleepover, they are so exhausting. I do miss having a houseful of teenagers for sleepovers, it always amazed me how much food they consumed.
 Hope your sleepover goes well and that everybody gets a little sleep.

Don't forget to look after you.
Quasar


----------



## mommasita

That sounds like such an ice time, making cookies. IT gives me the warm and fuzzy feeling inside. 

I thought it was Tuesday, lol, and now realize it is NOT . With there being no school on Monday, I am further behind, and must go out in this snow/ice storm to the mall...Thankfully it is less than 5 minutes from my house.

Sleepovers, oh yes. WHy did I say yes again?????? They are great though, it is just easter Sunday after, so there will certainly be a lot of rushing around. Then NOBODY NOBODY close to me is allowed to have a Bday for at least 8 months. My bank account must grow again...

Have a great day all. And Shell, I must say you got me wondering. But still thinking great thoughts.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Ginger cookies sounds so delightful. 

Mommasita please take it easy. Over doing it will only delay your recovery. The sleep over sounds like fun especially for 12 yr olds. Movies, pizza, pop corn, manicures/pedicures & staying up late. AHHHH. 

Well my news was that 2 months ago I applied for a part time job at the hospital working in the gift shop. They called me the other day to come in for an interview. 

It went well except that they changed the position to be part time weekends with an occasional weekday. Which is different from what I appied for.  They are currently doing a study on how busy and when the busiest times are in the gift shop to coordinate staffing needs. So she as not able to tell me exactly what the hours would be but they usually are only open four hours on both Sat and Sun. 
She showed me how the cash register works and it seems simple. She did not know when they would make a decision. 
It is so close to home for me 2 miles. I worked there up until March 4 when I decided the position, a surgical secretary, was not the position for me. Had to get up at 3:30 a.m and work 5 a.m to 5 p.m! The secertary position was PRN so I worked nearly 40 hrs a week with no benefits! At least the gift shop position will have benefits such as paid vacation time.  I know the hospital takes along time to make decisions so I have some time to see what other positions are out there. Look it took them nearly 2 months to call me for this interview. 

Everyone have a safe and enjoyable holiday. Mommasita sit back and put your feet up for awhile and REST!


----------



## mommasita

Sending my best wishes that it works out Shelly

Into this LOOONg weekend, and now just relaxing. Going to bed early tonight, then out to get more snacks for the sleepover. Thankfully a good friend is coming to lend a hand. I am doing a candy bar. No cake, as there are WAY too many allergies in these children. Peanuts I can do, but one is allergic to milk and eggs. DD has had 3 cakes in the past week, so not even going there. They can watch movies, have a slumber party in the basement, and I will order pizza.

Kids are off school, and don't go back until Wednesday. I love them home, but by Wednesday, this will be me 

I hope everyone has a nice weekend. Quasar, I hope your celebrations go wonderfully, and your cookies sound DELIGHTFUL.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Well Momma how did the sleep over turn out? 
Quasar shame on you. After you mentioned gingerbread cookies I had to go get some. 

I am still feeling down. Hate life but the sun is shining today.


----------



## quasar4legs

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Well Momma how did the sleep over turn out?
> Quasar shame on you. After you mentioned gingerbread cookies I had to go get some.
> 
> I am still feeling down. Hate life but the sun is shining today.



Hi Shelly,
I missed your post about the job interview. I shall keep my fingers crossed that it works out for you, hope you hear soon.

I hope you enjoyed your gingerbread cookies, I make mine quite spicy.
You should sit out in the sun today with a good book, it's rainy here and the weather is starting to cool as we head towards winter.
 Autumn is my favorite time of year, I love crunchy leaves

Take care
Quasar


----------



## mommasita

HI ladies. Hope everyone is doing well. ANXIOUS FOR SUN< DARN RAIN HERE

Sleepover was ok, pretty tiring, LOL. My Dad's dog got really is, and still is quite sick, so that is pretty much taken over my time.

I have overdone it ladies, I AM DONE, stick a fork in me. I am going to wait until Monday to call the Dr, as this weekend I have an important Breast Cancer fundraiser, and I want to wait a bit.

My spine, my legs. I am having issues walking, the most I have had since my last surgery. Generally I don't complain openly, but I am. I am going to take it easy tonight on the sofa, and just do nothing until Sat, and hope it goes away the way it came, otherwise Monday it is. I am sure he will have me come in ...So, I won't let it get to that point 

I send love and hugs to all..xoxo


----------



## quasar4legs

Mmmm???? don't know what happened, I responded to this earlier in the day but it seems to have gone into cyberspace. I am technologically challenged

Anyhoo, most of my ramble was strongly suggesting to Mommasita get onto the lounge with a good book, girly DVD and a cup of tea and have a proper rest.

Do I have to come over there and make you rest

Sometimes mum's need to take care of themselves if only because it's in the best interest of their family.

Please take care
Quasar


----------



## quasar4legs

I also meant to say that I am sorry that the problems with the doggy are not resolved, I know how exhausting both physically and mentally it can be dealing with a sick furbaby.

Quasar


----------



## mommasita

Thank you Quasar  How are you?

I did nothing last night. I had an early bath, pj's and sofa it was...I feel a little better today, so I am really happy for that. We are 'supposed' to have a great weekend of sun and warmer temps. I say 'supposed' to, because they have been saying that ALL WEEK, and it is about to rain again. I enjoy sitting on my lounger on my deck, and absorbing the sun. It heals me.

Shelly, I hope you are ok. Have not seen you in a bit. You don't have to check in, just know I am thinking of you


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi all,

Hope everyone is doing OK

Not much happening here at the moment, I am having some horrible migraines so have been spending a fair bit of time in bed in the dark (I.m turning into a mushroom)
 Today I am up and on the lounge and the pain is starting to ease so hopefully this bout is just about over and I can get back into my kitchen which always makes me happy.

Quasar


----------



## mommasita

quasar4legs said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Hope everyone is doing OK
> 
> Not much happening here at the moment, I am having some horrible migraines so have been spending a fair bit of time in bed in the dark (I.m turning into a mushroom)
> Today I am up and on the lounge and the pain is starting to ease so hopefully this bout is just about over and I can get back into my kitchen which always makes me happy.
> 
> Quasar




So sorry about the migraines . 

I spent almost all weekend on my lounger on the deck. Temps were gorgeous and sunny. I had my dance last night, and enjoyed it to the fullest. Tired today, but it was worth it. DD took me out for brunch  She said "ma, it better be this week, I may be broke by Mother's day" LOL. Bless her heart, so we went just the 2 of us, DS15 was too lazy to get up, so we brought him back a nice breakie. DH was working.

Thankfully I am coming around, and less pain  I have an MRI on Wed, and expect to hear some more after that. HAve a free movie pass for a girly chick, so will go with my GF. DD was coming, but she has her camping/graduation trip for 3 days. THE HOUSE WILL BE QUIET  I will miss her, but not Miss Chatty KAthy...

Tomorrow is a holiday from schools, as they need them for polling stations. VOTING DAY...

I hope you are all well, and QUas, you get a quick enough fix for those headaches. If anyone knows how you feel, I do, and it is a dark place, and it is very difficult.

Sending hugs and kisses to my special friends on this thread. XoXOX


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Hi guys I am in need of lots of hugs today  Feeling very very sad today. YOu thing that I would be in good spirits since we will be leaving in 2 weeks to go to WDW. But I am totally the opposite. 


Quasar ask your dr about putting you on a drug called Inderal. This drug is a beta blocker but they have found that it works great a preventing migraines. I take it and it works great I get about 3 or 4 migranes a year. Here is some info on it

http://www.headacheupdates.com/migr...ine-headache-relief/inderal-and-migraines.htm

Also make sure you are drinking plenty of water. Not drinking enough can cause headachees.


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Hi guys I am in need of lots of hugs today  Feeling very very sad today. YOu thing that I would be in good spirits since we will be leaving in 2 weeks to go to WDW. But I am totally the opposite.
> 
> 
> Quasar ask your dr about putting you on a drug called Inderal. This drug is a beta blocker but they have found that it works great a preventing migraines. I take it and it works great I get about 3 or 4 migranes a year. Here is some info on it
> 
> http://www.headacheupdates.com/migr...ine-headache-relief/inderal-and-migraines.htm
> 
> Also make sure you are drinking plenty of water. Not drinking enough can cause headachees.


----------



## quasar4legs

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Hi guys I am in need of lots of hugs today  Feeling very very sad today. YOu thing that I would be in good spirits since we will be leaving in 2 weeks to go to WDW. But I am totally the opposite.
> 
> 
> Quasar ask your dr about putting you on a drug called Inderal. This drug is a beta blocker but they have found that it works great a preventing migraines. I take it and it works great I get about 3 or 4 migranes a year. Here is some info on it
> 
> http://www.headacheupdates.com/migr...ine-headache-relief/inderal-and-migraines.htm
> 
> Also make sure you are drinking plenty of water. Not drinking enough can cause headachees.



Hi Shelly,
I am sorry you feel sad today so I shall send you one of my special Koala cuddles

Thanks for the migraine advice, I was on inderal for years but it stopped working for me and I switched to Isoptin which was going well for about 6 months.....................and now not so well LOL. 
I do need to drink more water so thanks for the reminder.

Hope you are feeling better soon

Quasar


----------



## mommasita

Morning everyone!!! Or night for Quasar 

Hope you have some sort of relief Quasar.

Just checking in today.. Gloomy darn rain here. My daughter is gone on her grad camping trip until Friday night, and of course it will be raining the whole time . Kind of emotional sending her off, but I smiled and only shed a tear once I got home.. I hope she has a fantastic time. She has been waiting for this for a few years.

I hope your day is better today Shelly. Times can be hard, but they make us who we are. Sending love and hugs


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Good morning Girls.

It dreary here too  But they say the sun may shine this afternoon.  

Plan to patch the nail holes and blemishes on the walls in the hallway then I should be ready to paint this weekend. 

Mommasita your daughter will have a great time and she will be back home before you know it. 

Quasar hows the headache? Don't forget to drink more water.


----------



## quasar4legs

Good evening ladies,

My head feels much happier today and I am drinking lots of water so I seem to be dashing to the bathroom all day. Thanks for reminding me Shelly, I do think it's helping
Good luck with the painting, that is a tough job.

The weather was lovely today although we are starting to get a little chill in the air early morning and late afternoon so winter is on the way for us just as you all gear up for summer.

Mommasita, I am sure your daughter will have a fun trip but my home never seems 'right' when someone is away. She will be back in your arms before you know it. I was thinking about you today, did the scan go OK??

Hugs to all, I am just finishing up cooking dinner and we are going to sit down, eat and have a chat. My fav part of the day when my men are back home.

Quasar


----------



## mommasita

So happy Quasar to hear you are feeling better my dear 

Thank you for asking. Yes, it is a short trip, as they are only 12. They will be back at 3:30 tomorrow. Our house is quiet, and my son loves it . However, I don't. But, they must do what they must do...I hope she is enjoying herself despite the downpours we are having.

I had the MRI, and the results will be in, around 3 weeks time. The only thing was I went to get up and out and realized lying in the same position so long, my spine hurt a little. It seems better today. I then met a friend for a quick dinner, and then we had a free movie pass for Something Borrowed. I am trying to fill up my time by not thinking so much, and it was a nice girls evening with some laughs..

Shelly, I hope you sun is coming out my dear. Inside and out... thinking of you often, and this friendship we have formed brings  to my face. All of us that us 

Today it is raining AGAIN, but I am off to a friends house for lunch and a chat. Tomorrow I am having lunch with my old college roommate and that should be fun!!!!

The local fair is in town for Mother's Day, as it is every darn year , but my DD loves it. So that for Sat, and then Brunch for Sunday...

Lots of love and hugs to all.


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi All,

Mommasita, I am glad you are keeping busy with fun things and hopefully in 3 weeks there will be some good news

We are celebrating Mother's day on saturday night at our house so I have spent today trying to get a few things in order rather than leave it all for tomorrow.

Yesterday I had a huge grocery order delievered and most of went into our second fridge in the gargage. Today I discover that the fridge had stopped working sometimes yesterday so I have had to throw out several garbage bags full of food

In the scheme of things it's not a big deal but I really do hate wasting food and now I will have to face the shops which was what I was trying to avoid in the first place

Hope you are having a good day Shelly.

Take care my cyber friends


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

OH NO Quasar sorry to hear about the fridge!  I think everyone has been in your shoes. I know I have. We had a fridge die and throw everything out. Then to be a couple days with out a firdge was terrible. Trying to live out of a cooler.UGH..

Girls I need some help. I only get the Sunday paper and well yesterday I learned by reading a post on facebook that a very dear friend of mine lost her mom 2 months ago!  I am so upset about this that I did not know about it.. This friend was there for me when I lost my mom so it is just killing me to know missed her  passing!  I did post on her facebook that I was sorry I missed it because i don't get the paper every day. But in the mean time how do I deal with this? Is there anything I can do to make it up to her?

What a way to start me week!


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> OH NO Quasar sorry to hear about the fridge!  I think everyone has been in your shoes. I know I have. We had a fridge die and throw everything out. Then to be a couple days with out a firdge was terrible. Trying to live out of a cooler.UGH..
> 
> Girls I need some help. I only get the Sunday paper and well yesterday I learned by reading a post on facebook that a very dear friend of mine lost her mom 2 months ago!  I am so upset about this that I did not know about it.. This friend was there for me when I lost my mom so it is just killing me to know missed her  passing!  I did post on her facebook that I was sorry I missed it because i don't get the paper every day. But in the mean time how do I deal with this? Is there anything I can do to make it up to her?
> 
> What a way to start me week!





I'm so sorry to hear this. Could you not write her a nice note on your thoughts, and mail it out. So much internet these days, and this is so much more real to me at least. The fact that you wrote out your thoughts, how you feel about missing this, how important she was/is to you??

Quas, I am also sorry to hear about your fridge. These things happen at the most loveliest of times. Not there is a good time, but you know what I mean. I hope you had a lovely Mom's day. Ours was good, sun is shining. Off to lunch with a friend, and then sit out in it while I can..

Take care everyone


----------



## quasar4legs

Good morning all,

I am sorry to hear about your friends mum Shelly. I agree with Mommasita, a nice handwritten note is personal and I am sure she would appreciate your caring.
When is your trip Shelly???? It must be getting close.

Glad the sun is shining for you Mommasita, it's a beautiful day here and I am off to the hairdressers to make sure that no-one ever knows I am going grey

take care everyone.

Quasar


----------



## mommasita

quasar4legs said:


> Good morning all,
> 
> I am sorry to hear about your friends mum Shelly. I agree with Mommasita, a nice handwritten note is personal and I am sure she would appreciate your caring.
> When is your trip Shelly???? It must be getting close.
> 
> Glad the sun is shining for you Mommasita, it's a beautiful day here and I am off to the hairdressers to make sure that no-one ever knows I am going grey
> 
> take care everyone.
> 
> Quasar



 I am getting that done Saturday OR ELSE 

Glad your day is nice and sunny. We are 'supposed' to have this for the next couple. I am already healthy looking at least  I tan quickly, and feel soooo much better in the sun.

Have a nice day. I have been up since 5:15am (for no good reason) and it is 7:20pm, and my eyelids are closing.


----------



## mommasita

Hello everyone 

Shelly, 2 days my dear  .. Exciting times!! I wonder how you are, and think of you.

Quasar how was your weekend? How are your headaches?

I had a very nice week and weekend. We had super temps and glorious sunshine ALL week. I sat out and enjoyed. Celebrated my milestone on Tues, then again on Thurs and Sat night out with friends, some I had not seen in 25 years . 

The rain is here now, but I refuse to let it dampen my spirits. I spent the day doing some spring cleaning. Walls, etc. It feels and smells great in here  

My father and step-mother returned, and I visited them on Sat after getting my hair done. I have the BEST souvenirs from the Royal Wedding. I was like a kid in a candy shop..banners, mugs, plates, limited edition banners. Wonderful. I have them on FB if anyone wants to friend me and see them, please feel free to Pm me, and I'll give you my info.

I wish you all a great week ahead.


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi All,

Glad you are having a nice weekend Mommasita, with your new 'hairdo' and a bag full of royal wedding stuff

The headaches are pretty good at the moment, thanks for asking.
 I chipped a tooth on the weekend and thankfully the dentist can fit me in tomorrow so it will be all fixed by tomorrow night. I like my dentist a lot but I would like to see a little less of him, I always seem to have teeth drama

Have a magical trip Shelly, I shall keep my fingers crossed that you get some lovely warm spring days. We'll miss you while your gone.

Hope eveyone else is doing well.

Take care all
Quasar


----------



## mommasita

Hello friends.

Shelly, I hope you are having a magical time 

Quasar, happy to hear your headaches are better. Sorry about the tooth 

I went to bed with a sore throat, woke up FULL BLOWN SICK. Thankfully I had an early Dr's appt. I have 2 ear infections, a throat infection, a resp infection, swollen glands, and a high fever. So forgive anything that does not make sense. It has been at 101.8 for over 12 hours. I am hoping by tomorrow the meds kick in.

I have slept ALL day, DH picked up supper, and I have about energy for a bath, and then back to bed to sleep this off. I can handle A LOT without complaining, but the fever is doing me in. I am complaining 

I hope you are all doing well. Rain Rain Rain here, so selfishly I am glad, as I would force my butt outside.


----------



## quasar4legs

Mommasita, straight to bed for you and make sure you stay there.

Please take care of yourself and I hope you are feeling better soon, ear infections are horrible and so painful. I am sorry you are unwell

Hugs
Quasar


----------



## mommasita

Thanks Quasar. I felt sooo much better as the week went on.

I did quite a bit this weekend, actually way to much, but I had a great weekend with an old GF and her daughter visiting. We have been friends for over 30 years, and now our daughter's are only a few years difference in age, and are becoming quite the friends. So nice when this happens. My friends are the family I never quite had. We (the girls) went out all weekend , and now I will have a great quiet week. It is a long weekend here with the Queen's Birthday tomorrow. Weather has been quite odd, rain/sun combo's, but hey it beats the snow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! We also to the girls to the local fair on Saturday and got to soak up some rays of sun while they rode the rides 

Shelly, I hope you are doing well. You often cross my mind, and I hope your trip is bringing you some much needed smiles 

Love and hugs to all


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi All,

Good to hear you had a nice weekend, Mommasita.

Nothing much happening here, the weather is getting cooler but the days have been sunny so I can't complain.

I hope Shelly is having fun in Disney World, it will be fun to get her trip report when she returns. I hope her ***** cats are doing OK.

Take care all
Quasar


----------



## mommasita

Hi everyone. Weather has been absolutely perfect all week. VERY hot and humid, but super sunny, and this just makes me full of joy. I  won't complain about how fast it came, it never sticks around long enough.

Quasar, I hope you headaches BUGGER OFF NOW, and you remain pain free.

Shelly, hoping your vacation was magical, and gave you some fantastic memories to come to.

I have been ok. A little nervous about the callback from my Spinal MRi, but I just wait until June 14th to get the reason for that. I have now focused more on myself than my special in-laws, and don't attend the weekly suppers. I no longer awaken Sunday with the knot in my stomach. I just don't need this right now.

Lots of appts coming up, and I am hoping they have some good parts to them. Until then, I am living, sitting outside, cleaning inside, and just generally being happy.

Much of love to everyone.


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi All,

Glad you are getting nice weather Mommasita, it is a beautiful winter's day here today and I don't even need a jumper so no complaints from me!!!

Headaches are not co-operating but no migraines so I am still up and about although I am trying to limit my computer time.
 My dear old mum says I have no tolerance to pain and I am surrounded by family members that all have really high pain thresholds. 

Mommasita, I am sorry you are still waiting for results. I shall send lots of healing vibes your way

Take care everyone, I am looking forward to hearing all about the trip Shelly.
 
Quasar


----------



## glammadiva

Hello everyone! I hope you don't mind me chiming into your group! I hope all of you have a pain free and worry free day (or night !) Mamasita, I will keep happy and good thoughts your way.  Quasar4legs, don't think twice about what your mum says. I think that those of us who suffer from migraines have a low tolerance for any head pain. Has your doctor tried you on Pamelor as a preventative? That is what did the trick for me. He also put me in PT for my neck and shoulders and my Gyn gave me very low dose estrogen for those times of the month. For my regular headaches, my neuro ok'd 5 liquid Advil. It's a lot, but it works fast and good for me as my regular ones are almost as bad as a migraine. I had a long, drug free labor and I would rather do that again then have a migraine!!


----------



## mommasita

quasar4legs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Glad you are getting nice weather Mommasita, it is a beautiful winter's day here today and I don't even need a jumper so no complaints from me!!!
> 
> Headaches are not co-operating but no migraines so I am still up and about although I am trying to limit my computer time.
> My dear old mum says I have no tolerance to pain and I am surrounded by family members that all have really high pain thresholds.
> 
> Mommasita, I am sorry you are still waiting for results. I shall send lots of healing vibes your way
> 
> Take care everyone, I am looking forward to hearing all about the trip Shelly.
> 
> Quasar



Oh T, I am so sorry to hear about your headaches. Nobody can judge someone else's pain. That is impossible. Limiting the comp time is probably a good idea for your head. (((GIANT AND PAINFREE HUGS TO YOU)))



glammadiva said:


> Hello everyone! I hope you don't mind me chiming into your group! I hope all of you have a pain free and worry free day (or night !) Mamasita, I will keep happy and good thoughts your way.  Quasar4legs, don't think twice about what your mum says. I think that those of us who suffer from migraines have a low tolerance for any head pain. Has your doctor tried you on Pamelor as a preventative? That is what did the trick for me. He also put me in PT for my neck and shoulders and my Gyn gave me very low dose estrogen for those times of the month. For my regular headaches, my neuro ok'd 5 liquid Advil. It's a lot, but it works fast and good for me as my regular ones are almost as bad as a migraine. I had a long, drug free labor and I would rather do that again then have a migraine!!



ARE YOU KIDDING. Anyone is more than welcome. So  to you. Introduce yourself if you feel like doing so.

Thank you everyone.. Lots of hugs love and painfree times.


----------



## quasar4legs

glammadiva said:


> Hello everyone! I hope you don't mind me chiming into your group! I hope all of you have a pain free and worry free day (or night !) Mamasita, I will keep happy and good thoughts your way.  Quasar4legs, don't think twice about what your mum says. I think that those of us who suffer from migraines have a low tolerance for any head pain. Has your doctor tried you on Pamelor as a preventative? That is what did the trick for me. He also put me in PT for my neck and shoulders and my Gyn gave me very low dose estrogen for those times of the month. For my regular headaches, my neuro ok'd 5 liquid Advil. It's a lot, but it works fast and good for me as my regular ones are almost as bad as a migraine. I had a long, drug free labor and I would rather do that again then have a migraine!!




Hi Glammadiva,

You are very welcome, the more the merrier

Thanks for the migraine suggestions, I am taking Isoptin as a preventative and see a PT 3 times a week for hands on therapy and Pilates as my spine is heading off in unusual directions.
One day I will visit Notre dame in Paris and people will mistake me for Quasi moto. I go back to the neurologists in a few months so hopefully he will have some more options in his bag of tricks.

Enough of my minor woes!!!

Nice to have you here glammadiva and I adore your name, very sophisticated.

Hope everyone has some nice plans for the weekend.
Quasar


----------



## glammadiva

Hello Everyone!! Thank you for the warm welcome!! I hope you all had a good weekend. My problems are so very minor compared to yours. I have fibromyalgia, fortunately my case is mild, but it becomes worse over stress. My stress load has increased because of someone I love more than anything, he got scared, pulled back, has started to move forward in small steps, but then stops again. It's almost like he pauses, catches his breath, and then moves forward again. It is so aggravating and I am not patient, so I get agitated, stressed, and the pain increases. I also suspect I have bipolar ii, but since fibro patients get brushed off so often by drs, I hesitate pursuing. The only place I am really happy and am at peace is at Mickey's house!! Everyone take care!!


----------



## mommasita

glammadiva said:


> Hello Everyone!! Thank you for the warm welcome!! I hope you all had a good weekend. My problems are so very minor compared to yours. I have fibromyalgia, fortunately my case is mild, but it becomes worse over stress. My stress load has increased because of someone I love more than anything, he got scared, pulled back, has started to move forward in small steps, but then stops again. It's almost like he pauses, catches his breath, and then moves forward again. It is so aggravating and I am not patient, so I get agitated, stressed, and the pain increases. I also suspect I have bipolar ii, but since fibro patients get brushed off so often by drs, I hesitate pursuing. The only place I am really happy and am at peace is at Mickey's house!! Everyone take care!!



I am sorry to read this. I have Fibro and a few other AI's, and can relate to a lot of what you are saying here. to you my friend.

Today was a super nice day here, and I am taking all the time to sit and watch the birds, catch a few rays, and just relax until next week. My DD12 is graduating elementary school, and we have a lot of preparation for that. DH is working like crazy, and well that is all I will say about that. DS15 is into his final exams fore grade 9, and is working hard at studying. Summer is almost here, 2 more weeks of school and sleeping in


----------



## quasar4legs

glammadiva said:


> Hello Everyone!! Thank you for the warm welcome!! I hope you all had a good weekend. My problems are so very minor compared to yours. I have fibromyalgia, fortunately my case is mild, but it becomes worse over stress. My stress load has increased because of someone I love more than anything, he got scared, pulled back, has started to move forward in small steps, but then stops again. It's almost like he pauses, catches his breath, and then moves forward again. It is so aggravating and I am not patient, so I get agitated, stressed, and the pain increases. I also suspect I have bipolar ii, but since fibro patients get brushed off so often by drs, I hesitate pursuing. The only place I am really happy and am at peace is at Mickey's house!! Everyone take care!!



Hi Glammadiva,
Sorry you are dealing with fibro, it sounds like it would be hard to cope with that pain on an ongoing basis.
If you are also concerned that you may have bipolar then I would look for a doctor that is prepared to help you sort out your health challenges. You deserve to have your medical needs addressed 

Hope you had some time on the weekend to do something to relieve the stress.
 I love to hope in the bath with an apple, a good book and if I'm lucky hubby sometimes brings me a cup of green tea once I'm all settled. 

Quasar

Opps, nearly forgot....................Are you home Shelly? Would love hear all about your trip. Thinking of you


----------



## awesome6

Yes completely, Fever 104 , cold,cough. Body pain. Still surviving. I want to go free from all this.


----------



## quasar4legs

awesome6 said:


> Yes completely, Fever 104 , cold,cough. Body pain. Still surviving. I want to go free from all this.




Oh dear Awesome that flu sounds terrible, I hope someone is taking good care of you.
Hope you are feeling better soon 

Quasar


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Well its hard to believe its over. 
We had a great time. The flight down was fine. When we arrived at 10 p.m the airport was dead! 
We made our way over to Disney in our rental car. We checked into SSR and were given a ground floor room in the Grandstand. I was not crazy about having a ground floor room but I must say this room was great. It was a corner room facing the golf course and just 500 feet from the bus stop. 

The temps were hot while we were there. After seeing the temps for the week we decided to do Animal Kingdom the next day as it was to be the coolest of days that week. On the hotest day we chose to go to the gulf coast. We went to a park called Honeymoon Island that is right on the shoreline. It is 96 degrees in Orlando when we left and a cool 80 degrees on the coast! We were amazed at all the sea shells on the beach. It I lived down there I would visit this island a lot. I was standing with just my feet in the water and you could feel the shells washing ashore! 
We spent one day picking oranges. We went to World of Citrus which was 15 miles from SSR. 
We went to Epcot in the morning one day till it got hot then we left to have lunch and swim. Then we went to MK in the evening since they had extra magic hours we waited till 8 p.m when it was cooler. 
Spent a day visit other resorts.
We have family that live in Cocoa Beach and they are huge Disney fan so they came over one day to have dinner. The following day we went over to Cocoa to visit them and watch the Disney Dream sail away. 
The best thing about staying at a DVC resort is that I can do laundry before comeing home. The laundry room at SSR has 4 washer and 8 dryers so I was able to do 3 loads of laundry in just one hour. While it was washing we went to the pool so doing laundry on vacation is not a bother for me. And I get to come home will clean clothes. 
Our way home was no uneventful. Bad storms first delayed our flight by an hour, then 2 hours, then 3 hours. We decided to walk around and we decided to check our flight and low and behold the delay was back to being just 1 hour. Needless to say 20 people missed our flight because they probably thought we were still on a 3 hour delay. 
 We had a layover in Nashville. Our connecting flight was suppose to leave at 8:30 and we were not sure we would make it because of the orlando delay. Well it too was delayed 2 hours shoo. Well as it turns out that flight did not end up taking off until 2 a.m. We had a plane but no pilots they were comeing from Chicago which was also effected by the storms. Our flight attendants were comeing from Denver but they go diverted to Little Rock because of the storms. So once we had a full crew together the flight took off. UGH. Thank goodness my husband wasn't do to go back to work till Monday which was 4 days away. 
And that was pretty much how our vacation went. I could not wait to get home and see my kitties. Who we were able to watch on the web cam thanks to Quasars help.

It was sad to see my husband return to work because we had been together everyday for 2 weeks straight. 

Because it rained 4 days in a row before we left for vacation we did not get a chance to mow the grass and boy was it high. While we were gone 2 very very bad storms with hail rolled through our area but thankfully we did not have any damage. 
It took us awhile to get the grass mowed. It is storming bad here this morning so I am glad I mowed 2 days ago. 

Hope all is well with everyone. And welcome Gladamadiva


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

awesome6 said:


> Yes completely, Fever 104 , cold,cough. Body pain. Still surviving. I want to go free from all this.



OH NO... sorry to hear you are under the weather. When we get the flu we take a product called oscillococcinum. Which you can get at any drug store and in 24 hours we are better. Here is the link

http://www.homeowatch.org/history/oscillo.html


Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## mommasita

awesome6 said:


> Yes completely, Fever 104 , cold,cough. Body pain. Still surviving. I want to go free from all this.



Oh dear, I do hope you feel better soon.  Have you seen a Dr?


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Well its hard to believe its over.
> We had a great time. The flight down was fine. When we arrived at 10 p.m the airport was dead!
> We made our way over to Disney in our rental car. We checked into SSR and were given a ground floor room in the Grandstand. I was not crazy about having a ground floor room but I must say this room was great. It was a corner room facing the golf course and just 500 feet from the bus stop.
> 
> The temps were hot while we were there. After seeing the temps for the week we decided to do Animal Kingdom the next day as it was to be the coolest of days that week. On the hotest day we chose to go to the gulf coast. We went to a park called Honeymoon Island that is right on the shoreline. It is 96 degrees in Orlando when we left and a cool 80 degrees on the coast! We were amazed at all the sea shells on the beach. It I lived down there I would visit this island a lot. I was standing with just my feet in the water and you could feel the shells washing ashore!
> We spent one day picking oranges. We went to World of Citrus which was 15 miles from SSR.
> We went to Epcot in the morning one day till it got hot then we left to have lunch and swim. Then we went to MK in the evening since they had extra magic hours we waited till 8 p.m when it was cooler.
> Spent a day visit other resorts.
> We have family that live in Cocoa Beach and they are huge Disney fan so they came over one day to have dinner. The following day we went over to Cocoa to visit them and watch the Disney Dream sail away.
> The best thing about staying at a DVC resort is that I can do laundry before comeing home. The laundry room at SSR has 4 washer and 8 dryers so I was able to do 3 loads of laundry in just one hour. While it was washing we went to the pool so doing laundry on vacation is not a bother for me. And I get to come home will clean clothes.
> Our way home was no uneventful. Bad storms first delayed our flight by an hour, then 2 hours, then 3 hours. We decided to walk around and we decided to check our flight and low and behold the delay was back to being just 1 hour. Needless to say 20 people missed our flight because they probably thought we were still on a 3 hour delay.
> We had a layover in Nashville. Our connecting flight was suppose to leave at 8:30 and we were not sure we would make it because of the orlando delay. Well it too was delayed 2 hours shoo. Well as it turns out that flight did not end up taking off until 2 a.m. We had a plane but no pilots they were comeing from Chicago which was also effected by the storms. Our flight attendants were comeing from Denver but they go diverted to Little Rock because of the storms. So once we had a full crew together the flight took off. UGH. Thank goodness my husband wasn't do to go back to work till Monday which was 4 days away.
> And that was pretty much how our vacation went. I could not wait to get home and see my kitties. Who we were able to watch on the web cam thanks to Quasars help.
> 
> It was sad to see my husband return to work because we had been together everyday for 2 weeks straight.
> 
> Because it rained 4 days in a row before we left for vacation we did not get a chance to mow the grass and boy was it high. While we were gone 2 very very bad storms with hail rolled through our area but thankfully we did not have any damage.
> It took us awhile to get the grass mowed. It is storming bad here this morning so I am glad I mowed 2 days ago.
> 
> Hope all is well with everyone. And welcome Gladamadiva



YEAH. Happy to hear you are home, and enjoyed your holiday. I LOVE LOVE LOVE COCOA BEACH. I have a friend I met on the cruise forum here, and go visit her at her shop, and often stay in the area. I also do my laundry and enjoy SO much coming home to clean clothes.

Coming home is often hard, back to reality so to speak huh. That sounds like a rough go coming home. I work in the airline industry, and those delays are hard on EVERYONE, passengers, crew, etc. You made it home safely, and hopefully both of you are rested from that.

I hope you get and are getting some decent weather to enjoy.. I am soaking it ALL up. I LOVE summer, and I have so much more less pain at this time of year, inside and out.

I get some results I got a callback for next week, and am slightly nervous you could say, so prayers, hugs, anything would be appreciated by all.
Hugs Shell


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi Shelly, 

Good to hear you made it home safe and sound and it sounds like the trip was wonderful. I didn't know that cocoa beach was a 'real place', I thought that was a made-up place were Major Nelson lived in "I dream of Jeannie" 

I know the feeling about getting back into routine after a holiday, I love it when my hubby is on vacation and we can spend more time together.

It is so nice to have you back, we missed you

Mommasita, you enjoy the sunshine and lets hope you get a good report next week.

Take Care all
Quasar


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Would your freind happen to be Shirley who owns A Perfect Gift?

Also forgot to mention that while at Honeymoon Island we saw the remenants of oil on the beach in two small areas. And it must have been from the 2010 BP oil spill. It was amazing to see it. Yet I was surprise that the island is a state park and the oil had not been cleaned up. 

Yep Cocoa Beach is in fact a real place. You will have to check it out. Go over on a Thrus or Sun and you can see the Disney ship sail away at 5:00 p.m Grab a bit to eat at a place called Fishlips with sits right on the port. Take a walk out to Jetty Park. It is a pier along side of the port that you can walk out to the furthest point and see the ship fad away. That is where we saw dozens and dozens of turtles. Big turtles not like the ones you see in the pet stores. 



mommasita said:


> YEAH. Happy to hear you are home, and enjoyed your holiday. I LOVE LOVE LOVE COCOA BEACH. I have a friend I met on the cruise forum here, and go visit her at her shop, and often stay in the area. I also do my laundry and enjoy SO much coming home to clean clothes.
> 
> Coming home is often hard, back to reality so to speak huh. That sounds like a rough go coming home. I work in the airline industry, and those delays are hard on EVERYONE, passengers, crew, etc. You made it home safely, and hopefully both of you are rested from that.
> 
> I hope you get and are getting some decent weather to enjoy.. I am soaking it ALL up. I LOVE summer, and I have so much more less pain at this time of year, inside and out.
> 
> I get some results I got a callback for next week, and am slightly nervous you could say, so prayers, hugs, anything would be appreciated by all.
> Hugs Shell


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Would your freind happen to be Shirley who owns A Perfect Gift?
> 
> Also forgot to mention that while at Honeymoon Island we saw the remenants of oil on the beach in two small areas. And it must have been from the 2010 BP oil spill. It was amazing to see it. Yet I was surprise that the island is a state park and the oil had not been cleaned up.
> 
> Yep Cocoa Beach is in fact a real place. You will have to check it out. Go over on a Thrus or Sun and you can see the Disney ship sail away at 5:00 p.m Grab a bit to eat at a place called Fishlips with sits right on the port. Take a walk out to Jetty Park. It is a pier along side of the port that you can walk out to the furthest point and see the ship fad away. That is where we saw dozens and dozens of turtles. Big turtles not like the ones you see in the pet stores.




YES IT IS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love her and Norm. We have become close over the years. She is an absolute ANGEL! Are you friends as well?


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

I order a gift basket from her when we went on our cruise. She did a wonderful job. When we are over there I always point out to DH that is the place where I ordered the gift basket. 
How did the two of you become friends?

Ok girls I have a delema

I have a issue. I was offered a job yesterday but I am unsure of it. Here is the scoop.

 It is a temp position that will last till April 2012. 

The position is verifing and correcting property records for the county. They are switching to a new system and some of the info did not transfer over correctly. I will be expected to complete 60 a day

 I will actually be an employee of an appraisal company so I get paid holiday's after 90 days. 

I did get to sit with one of the employees and he gave me an overview of the job and the two computer systems and it doesn't look hard. 

It is also 2 miles from home!!!!

I am not sure about having another short term job listed on my resume. My last job was 9 months and the one before that was 2 years. 

What are your thoughts? 

Hope everyone has a great weekend! It has been on the cold side here for the past several days but the weekend looks a bit warmer but rainy.


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> I order a gift basket from her when we went on our cruise. She did a wonderful job. When we are over there I always point out to DH that is the place where I ordered the gift basket.
> How did the two of you become friends?
> 
> Ok girls I have a delema
> 
> I have a issue. I was offered a job yesterday but I am unsure of it. Here is the scoop.
> 
> It is a temp position that will last till April 2012.
> 
> The position is verifing and correcting property records for the county. They are switching to a new system and some of the info did not transfer over correctly. I will be expected to complete 60 a day
> 
> I will actually be an employee of an appraisal company so I get paid holiday's after 90 days.
> 
> I did get to sit with one of the employees and he gave me an overview of the job and the two computer systems and it doesn't look hard.
> 
> It is also 2 miles from home!!!!
> 
> I am not sure about having another short term job listed on my resume. My last job was 9 months and the one before that was 2 years.
> 
> What are your thoughts?
> 
> Hope everyone has a great weekend! It has been on the cold side here for the past several days but the weekend looks a bit warmer but rainy.




Oh gosh, years ago I was a Moderator on the cruise forum, ordered each and every cruise from her. We started Private Messaging, and emailing, and they are wonderful people who help out so many. During hurricanes they offer their home, their cells, help to so many. Finally i went to meet her and her family, and I just adore them! I have not seen her in a while now, and I feel badly..

Personally, I would take the job, but I am uncertain about the temp thing? Could you not just be honest when another opportunity were to arise. Just say you need and want to work? It would show a great depth to you In my opinion  I would rather hire someone who is willing to work, than someone who refused.. Again, my opinion.

Sorry about your weather. It is gorgeous (for now) here, this changes daily, hourly, etc.. I am enjoying floating on the pool


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi All,

Shelly, I think a short-term on your resume will be fine. Perhaps in the future you could list it as contract work and if it looks like something that you would like to do close to home I would go for it.

Every time you work you develop new skills that could make you more employable in the future or maybe the job will be extended. I think that something is probably better than nothing...............if that makes sense.

Good luck making the decision.

Mommasita, Good to hear you are getting some nice sunny days so you can warm your bones.

Nothing happening here, I've been to Pilates this morning and am at this very moment avoiding doing a load of laundry

Take care all, hope everyone has a nice weekend.

Quasar


----------



## mommasita

Hi friends!!

I hope everyone is doing well. I am doing OK. Having some issues personal/medical, but I will pull through.

Today is DD 12's elementary graduation, and what a production it is!!!!! My son's was so simple, and this is quite different. Anxious and a whole bunch of emotions all tied together, this is my baby, and she is going into HS next year, and being as it is my last. .. This is the course of life, it just goes so darn fast sometimes.. She finishes at 11, then we will come home and get ready. The reception/graduation is in a big Italian hall at 3:30, then the kids have a dance 

We have a provincial holiday here Friday, so a long weekend it is. Summer officially starts then IMHO.

Hugs and love to all xo


----------



## quasar4legs

mommasita said:


> Hi friends!!
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well. I am doing OK. Having some issues personal/medical, but I will pull through.
> 
> Today is DD 12's elementary graduation, and what a production it is!!!!! My son's was so simple, and this is quite different. Anxious and a whole bunch of emotions all tied together, this is my baby, and she is going into HS next year, and being as it is my last. .. This is the course of life, it just goes so darn fast sometimes.. She finishes at 11, then we will come home and get ready. The reception/graduation is in a big Italian hall at 3:30, then the kids have a dance
> 
> We have a provincial holiday here Friday, so a long weekend it is. Summer officially starts then IMHO.
> 
> Hugs and love to all xo




Hi All,

Mommasita, the graduation sounds lovely but I am like you and always find these things so emotional. I remember when my son was a baby and people with older children  told me that time would fly I thought they were a little nuts. 
Now I am older and wiser (only a little) I see that they were right, the time does pass so quickly.

Enjoy your long weekend and I hope you are getting some warm sunny days so you can warm your bones.

I shall be away next week, we are heading off to Singapore for a week to escape our aussie winter, if the volcanic ash cloud doesn't keep us grounded.
I'll be the one sitting by the pool, sipping a refreshing beverage

I have been thinking of you Mommasita

Take care all

Quasar


----------



## mommasita

quasar4legs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Mommasita, the graduation sounds lovely but I am like you and always find these things so emotional. I remember when my son was a baby and people with older children  told me that time would fly I thought they were a little nuts.
> Now I am older and wiser (only a little) I see that they were right, the time does pass so quickly.
> 
> Enjoy your long weekend and I hope you are getting some warm sunny days so you can warm your bones.
> 
> I shall be away next week, we are heading off to Singapore for a week to escape our aussie winter, if the volcanic ash cloud doesn't keep us grounded.
> I'll be the one sitting by the pool, sipping a refreshing beverage
> 
> I have been thinking of you Mommasita
> 
> Take care all
> 
> Quasar



 OOH, have a great great time!!!!!!!!!!!! Toast for me I hope the ash does not ground you. I'll think good thoughts for you. I'll be anxious to hear all about your trip...

Thank you for the thoughts! It was a great day. Lot's of running around, and emotions all over. Then my girlfriend won a movie screening of Bad Teacher, so her and I went to that, and it was funny.

Weather was great all week, but going to rain for the long weekend . I feel for all those who are so looking forward to it..Maybe they'll be wrong..

Take care and hi to all


----------



## mommasita

Wanted to bump this back up a little 

I hope everyone is doing well, no matter what you are up to...

Summer is almost 1/2 over here, and it is just LOVELY for me .. I love it and everything about it makes me  and have more painfree moments.

Off to see a new Dr. tomorrow, so sleep is not so easy tonight. I am usually nervous beforehand, but hopefully everything will go AOK..

Hugs and kisses to everyone


----------



## Nancy F

Hope you feel Happy soon.
Nancy


----------



## quasar4legs

mommasita said:


> Wanted to bump this back up a little
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well, no matter what you are up to...
> 
> Summer is almost 1/2 over here, and it is just LOVELY for me .. I love it and everything about it makes me  and have more painfree moments.
> 
> Off to see a new Dr. tomorrow, so sleep is not so easy tonight. I am usually nervous beforehand, but hopefully everything will go AOK..
> 
> Hugs and kisses to everyone



Hi All,

Mommasita, I hope you get good news tomorrow and I am so pleased to hear you are having less pain

All is well in cold but sunny Sydney, I am cooking lots of yummy warming stews and soups which is the best part of winter.

I spent Sunday afternoon at a 4 year old's birthday party and it made me miss those exciting and exhausting days when little people are running around with endless energy. It was tiring watching them

Hope everyone is doing well.

Quasar


----------



## mommasita

Hi everyone 

Just thought I would try to bump this up and see how everyone was..

We went away to New Jersey and NYC very last minute, but had an enjoyable time, and great weather. Summer is really rocking along, and I am trying to soak up every possible minute of it... School in about 2 weeks, so slowly prepping for that.

Much love and thoughts to everyone. I think of you all often, and hope you are ok


----------



## quasar4legs

mommasita said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Just thought I would try to bump this up and see how everyone was..
> 
> We went away to New Jersey and NYC very last minute, but had an enjoyable time, and great weather. Summer is really rocking along, and I am trying to soak up every possible minute of it... School in about 2 weeks, so slowly prepping for that.
> 
> Much love and thoughts to everyone. I think of you all often, and hope you are ok




Hi Mommasita,

Good to hear that you had a nice break and had a chance to relax before the new school term starts. 

All is well in cold but sunny Sydney.

Nothing to report here other than I have been to my Pilates class and am heading to the kitchen to start cooking. I love being in my kitchen
My nephew has graduated from his IT course and we are doing the big family celebration thing tomorrow.

I'm always the chief cook and my sister is chief bottle washer

Hope everyone else is happy and healthy.

Cheers Quasar


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Past few days I have been very very sad. Need lots of hugs and prayers please.


----------



## quasar4legs

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Past few days I have been very very sad. Need lots of hugs and prayers please.




Oh Shelly, I have been thinking of you and hoping that all was going well.

I am sending you a healing Koala cuddle 

Please pm me if you want to chat and take care.

Quasar


----------



## Deesknee

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Past few days I have been very very sad. Need lots of hugs and prayers please.




  Hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## Twende

I hope that today gets better and that tomorrow begins to be fantastic!  Thinking of you.

Remember that we all have rough times.  They are hard and sometimes seem impossible but getting through them does make us stronger and enables us to help others!  I would really miss your posts if you were not here on these boards to cheer me up when I am down.  

 And I have been way down way too much lately.  The death of my dad in March and the legal kidnapping of my mother has just about broken me!

I am sending my pathetic hugs to you in hopes that the ones I sent tomorrow are a bit stronger!


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Past few days I have been very very sad. Need lots of hugs and prayers please.



Oh Shelly, as Quasar stated, you have been in our hearts and minds.

Giant hugs and prayers to you. PM anytime.


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi All,

Just thought I'd check in and see how everyone is doing. 

The sun is shining in Sydney and I have spent the morning making buttermilk pancakes with berries and maple syrup for my son and his friends.
I love having a house of hungry boys to feed.

Tomorrow is Father's Day in Australia so we are doing the 'family' thing this weekend.

Hugs to all, hope you have some time to get some R & R this weekend.


Quasar


----------



## mommasita

quasar4legs said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought I'd check in and see how everyone is doing.
> 
> The sun is shining in Sydney and I have spent the morning making buttermilk pancakes with berries and maple syrup for my son and his friends.
> I love having a house of hungry boys to feed.
> 
> Tomorrow is Father's Day in Australia so we are doing the 'family' thing this weekend.
> 
> Hugs to all, hope you have some time to get some R & R this weekend.
> 
> 
> Quasar




Oh my. That sounds SOOOO good. I hope everyone enjoyed it. 

Glad your sun is shining. It is here also, extremely hot as soon as we took out the Air Conditioners..

I hope you have a great weekend.

Not much going on. Quiet is nice at times. Last night I went out dancing with girlfriends, so I'm VERY glad we are quiet this long weekend.

I hope everyone is doing well..


----------



## quasar4legs

mommasita said:


> Oh my. That sounds SOOOO good. I hope everyone enjoyed it.
> 
> Glad your sun is shining. It is here also, extremely hot as soon as we took out the Air Conditioners..
> 
> I hope you have a great weekend.
> 
> Not much going on. Quiet is nice at times. Last night I went out dancing with girlfriends, so I'm VERY glad we are quiet this long weekend.
> 
> I hope everyone is doing well..




I love to dance, take me next time
Actually, I kind of dance like the banana, not a lot of style but great enthusiasm.

Enjoy the last of the warm weather Mommasita.

Take care all.
Quasar


----------



## mommasita

Hello friends

It has been a hard week here. I was diagnosed with kidney stones last weekend, and did pass them .. Still on some antibiotics due to an infection on my right kidney.

Yesterday, I had a little double vision and fell down the outside stairs. Went to the ER and have a sprained ankle, bruised hip, and a concussion. I feel like I was boxing 10 rounds today, but thankfully I'll be ok. I was worried bout my head after, so thought I'd make sure it was ok.

I am now taking it very slow and waiting for my specialist to call back about why I had the spill and the double vision.

I hope everyone is well. Giant hugs to you all


----------



## Twende

mommasita said:


> Hello friends
> 
> It has been a hard week here. I was diagnosed with kidney stones last weekend, and did pass them .. Still on some antibiotics due to an infection on my right kidney.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a little double vision and fell down the outside stairs. Went to the ER and have a sprained ankle, bruised hip, and a concussion. I feel like I was boxing 10 rounds today, but thankfully I'll be ok. I was worried bout my head after, so thought I'd make sure it was ok.
> 
> I am now taking it very slow and waiting for my specialist to call back about why I had the spill and the double vision.
> 
> I hope everyone is well. Giant hugs to you all



OUCH!  I am sorry you are having such a bad time.  I have had kidney stones too many times.  I hate them!  Like anyone likes them?  I can not imagine falling down on top of kidney trouble.  What a bummer!

I know when I am sick with kidney stones, I normally get a kidney infection also and that alone could make you see double.  I hope that is all that caused the fall.  Take it easy and stay hydrated but I bet you are already sick of hearing that!


----------



## mommasita

Thanks Kim,

I am a little better.. I had to pick up my DD12, so took a nice shower..Finally had the nerve to look at the bruises .. I am more tender than anything right now. Hoping times heals quickly.... Picked up McD's for supper to make it easier on myself....


----------



## quasar4legs

mommasita said:


> Hello friends
> 
> It has been a hard week here. I was diagnosed with kidney stones last weekend, and did pass them .. Still on some antibiotics due to an infection on my right kidney.
> 
> Yesterday, I had a little double vision and fell down the outside stairs. Went to the ER and have a sprained ankle, bruised hip, and a concussion. I feel like I was boxing 10 rounds today, but thankfully I'll be ok. I was worried bout my head after, so thought I'd make sure it was ok.
> 
> I am now taking it very slow and waiting for my specialist to call back about why I had the spill and the double vision.
> 
> I hope everyone is well. Giant hugs to you all



Goodness me, you have been in the wars

Hope you are feeling better and are taking some time out to rest.


Quasar


----------



## mommasita

Thanks Quasar,

Today, or more so tonight has been much better. I tend to get tired fast, as I think I favor the left side..But the main has lessened , and tomorrow is the day I receive the all clear (brain wise) to drive on the highways..

Shelly, I hope you had a great time away, Anxious to hear from you 

Quasar, how was your weekend?

Anyone else, feel more than free to chime in. I don't usually complain so much

It's Friday


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Mommasita OMG. So sorry to hear about all that you have been through. Hope you are feeling better. Our trip away was good. We decided to go to an island in Lake Erie call Put In Bay. It was very peaceful. The island is only 1 mile wide and 3 miles long. We stayed over night at a resort.


----------



## mommasita

OH, I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Going away for even a short time refreshes our batteries and sometimes puts things in a much better light. At least for me . I love to go away..lol

I'm doing ok. Bruising is healing. Dr tomorrow EARLY to verify the concussion and some other results. I'm a trucker, I keep on going. Maybe a little, LOT slower, but I'm moving.

This week has been fantastic sunny and semi-warm temps, at least for this time ofyear. I'm hoping to sit out and loaf some this weekend.

Hugs and love to all


----------



## quasar4legs

mommasita said:


> OH, I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Going away for even a short time refreshes our batteries and sometimes puts things in a much better light. At least for me . I love to go away..lol
> 
> I'm doing ok. Bruising is healing. Dr tomorrow EARLY to verify the concussion and some other results. I'm a trucker, I keep on going. Maybe a little, LOT slower, but I'm moving.
> 
> This week has been fantastic sunny and semi-warm temps, at least for this time ofyear. I'm hoping to sit out and loaf some this weekend.
> 
> Hugs and love to all




Good luck tomorrow, get the doc to give you some magic pills

Fingers double crossed that you get good news.


Quasar


----------



## mommasita

Hello everyone. It's been a quiet thread, so I thought I'd pop in.

What's new here. Let me see. We went on the Disney Dream cruise Sept 29th, and it was AMAZING. Great times we had, also perfect weather, just tooooo darn short..

I am leaving in a few hours for a trip to NYC with my step-mother, step-sister, and her cousin. I rarely use the STEP word, but it simplifies things. This is a bus tour trip for the weekend which was bought for me in July, as a BDAY gift. It really is a first for me with no kids, and no hubby. I hope to have a great time. My budget is somewhat (a lot) smaller because of our last minute cruise, but that is ok.

The best news. I got the OK to return to work . It will be 3 years in January, and have been really feeling lost lately, like I NEED to go back. My Dr gave me the OK, providing I start with some rehabilitation. So, I am awaiting news there. I only work 3 days per week, but it is so perfect for me with everyone's schedules here. I am still in the midst of lots of tests, and other things, but I will give it a really big GO.

So, enough about MOI. How is everyone??? I hope you all are ok. Not hearing has me worried at times..

Hugs and XX to all


----------



## quasar4legs

mommasita said:


> Hello everyone. It's been a quiet thread, so I thought I'd pop in.
> 
> What's new here. Let me see. We went on the Disney Dream cruise Sept 29th, and it was AMAZING. Great times we had, also perfect weather, just tooooo darn short..
> 
> I am leaving in a few hours for a trip to NYC with my step-mother, step-sister, and her cousin. I rarely use the STEP word, but it simplifies things. This is a bus tour trip for the weekend which was bought for me in July, as a BDAY gift. It really is a first for me with no kids, and no hubby. I hope to have a great time. My budget is somewhat (a lot) smaller because of our last minute cruise, but that is ok.
> 
> The best news. I got the OK to return to work . It will be 3 years in January, and have been really feeling lost lately, like I NEED to go back. My Dr gave me the OK, providing I start with some rehabilitation. So, I am awaiting news there. I only work 3 days per week, but it is so perfect for me with everyone's schedules here. I am still in the midst of lots of tests, and other things, but I will give it a really big GO.
> 
> So, enough about MOI. How is everyone??? I hope you all are ok. Not hearing has me worried at times..
> 
> Hugs and XX to all




Wow, you certainly have lots of good news.
I am so thrilled for you that you are going to be able to return to work and 3 days sounds perfect.................just make sure you don't overdo things
(I am sooooo bossy)

The cruise sounded great and now a visit to NY, a girls trip is always fun and very different than travelling with the family. Make sure you have fun and spoil yourself.

I don't have anything much to report life is pretty hum-drum here which is just the way I like it.
I am doing 4 Pilates sessions a week with a physical therapist trying to make my back and neck happy and although the progress is slow I really like going and she is such an upbeat person I always leave feeling happy.

Hope everyone else is happy and healthy


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Need lots of prayers and hugs today


----------



## buckeev

Best Wishes for a Mo Gooder Tomorrow!


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Need lots of prayers and hugs today



Shelly. Always, always...

It is a hard time of year for many, for many reasons. If you want to chat, feel free.

XO


----------



## Twende

(((((Shelly))))) and prayers too!


----------



## Deesknee




----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

I want to say "thanks" to all of you. It is so good to know I have friends I can count on. 
I hate this time of year. Hate the shorter days and cold weather. 
And to added to mix...this past May a cat gave birth to a litter of 3 at the house next door. 
The lady next door thought it was our gray cat but our cat is a male. We went over to investigate. The cat had found a shallow area under the neighbors fireplace flue. The neighbor also has a DOG!!! So while we were at Disney they then took up residence under our deck. Feeling sorry for the mom because of the hot weather and the fact she had 3 babies to take care of we started feeding her and giving her water.
Though out the summer we watched the babies grow and frolic all over our deck and backyard. Now its winter and I am sad that they are outside in the cold. I also fear they will breed so we took them in to be fixed today at a low cost pet center. We are still not sure what to do with them. I have contact countless rescues but no one will take them   One of them is very very friendly and will lick you to death and purs constantly when you pet him. The other two are a bit shy. One loves to have his head rubbed and will drop to the ground to have his head rubbed. The girl is very very shy and very rarely allows me to hold her. We already have 3 which is the max we care to have so taking them in is not an option. 
So the stress of the cats plus the holidays and the bugly ugly weather really has me down in the dumps.


----------



## Twende

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> I want to say "thanks" to all of you. It is so good to know I have friends I can count on.
> I hate this time of year. Hate the shorter days and cold weather.
> And to added to mix...this past May a cat gave birth to a litter of 3 at the house next door.
> The lady next door thought it was our gray cat but our cat is a male. We went over to investigate. The cat had found a shallow area under the neighbors fireplace flue. The neighbor also has a DOG!!! So while we were at Disney they then took up residence under our deck. Feeling sorry for the mom because of the hot weather and the fact she had 3 babies to take care of we started feeding her and giving her water.
> Though out the summer we watched the babies grow and frolic all over our deck and backyard. Now its winter and I am sad that they are outside in the cold. I also fear they will breed so we took them in to be fixed today at a low cost pet center. We are still not sure what to do with them. I have contact countless rescues but no one will take them   One of them is very very friendly and will lick you to death and purs constantly when you pet him. The other two are a bit shy. One loves to have his head rubbed and will drop to the ground to have his head rubbed. The girl is very very shy and very rarely allows me to hold her. We already have 3 which is the max we care to have so taking them in is not an option.
> So the stress of the cats plus the holidays and the bugly ugly weather really has me down in the dumps.



Oh I understand the Ohio weather.  It is more than I like to handle.  That is part of the reason we are visiting in NC with our DD right now. 

About the kitties.  We found a rescue organization in the Akron area that was just wonderful for us.  We have adopted several kittens and cats from them.  I think they are in a new building now, they used to be in half of a gas station.  You might contact them and see if they will take the kittens.  At least that way they would have a warm home for the winter and maybe forever.

Here is a link to their website:  http://www.oneofakindpets.com/site/

Maybe it will help.


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

THANK YOU. I called and left a message. Everyone pray that they can help these babies!!!!




Twende said:


> Oh I understand the Ohio weather.  It is more than I like to handle.  That is part of the reason we are visiting in NC with our DD right now.
> 
> About the kitties.  We found a rescue organization in the Akron area that was just wonderful for us.  We have adopted several kittens and cats from them.  I think they are in a new building now, they used to be in half of a gas station.  You might contact them and see if they will take the kittens.  At least that way they would have a warm home for the winter and maybe forever.
> 
> Here is a link to their website:  http://www.oneofakindpets.com/site/
> 
> Maybe it will help.


----------



## mommasita

Oh, this time of a year is rough here also. I HATE IT...Winter hasn't even officially started, but I just get very down at this time.  Counting the days until spring 

Those poor babies. I'm happy you are helping them. I hope that they call and take them..


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Well one of them may have a home sorta. A private animal shelter is willing to take him and find him a home as long as he doesn't test positive for luekemia. He has an appt tomorrow of that test.  
And as soon as the respiratory infection that two of the cats that are currently at the shelter, get cleared up I can bring him to her.  The owner does not want to bring him in while she has sick cats which I completely understand.  The first time I introduced him to the litter box he got in it and rolled. My DH said, " he thinks he is at the beach rolling in the sand". So clearly I thought oh great I am going to have to be after him every minute to make sure he does go potty in the house. Well my husband went to check on him and found him in the litter box going potty. He is going me make someone a very great friend. 

As for my other two strays. They are just to scared and timid for someone to adopt and I don't know what to do with them. 
Now we just need prayers for the two siamese kitties. I think they would do well on a farm. 
I on the other hand am highly stressed right now!


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Update. The little guy who was suppose to go a pivate resue center is still with us because 2 cats at the shelter have a respitory infection. The owner wants the infection to be cleared up before taking him. She doesn't want to make him sick.

On another note his siamese bother got adopted last weekend!!! This little guy had me worried because he is so super shy and timid. Parents of a friend of mine took him and just love him to death.  I get daily updates as to how he is doing and he is doing wonderful. Has not tried to climb the Christmas tree, loves to sit on the couch and watch TV and hasn't bothered the birds that they have. 
I on the other hand cried and cried all day when they took him! I felt a little better the next day when I got the report that he was sitting on the couch next to his new Dad. And that he slept that night in a basket they had fixed for him. I knew he had settled in and my heart was joyous for him. They named him Noel. He is a replacement for their siamese that passed away last May.


----------



## mommasita

Awwww.... It must be bittersweet. What a great thing you did. Amazing actually.


Happy Holidays to you and your family


----------



## Gisele

*Awww that is a nice story, but agree with pp a bittersweet one. The kitties new home sounds like a very nice one, one that he really likes too.*








*~~ I love you Phil, and you will forever be with me!  Forever my very best and most special friend! I love you to no end. ~~

Strange days have found us
And through their strange hours we linger alone
Bodies confused
Memories misused
As we run from the day to a strange night of stone - The Doors​*


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

One kitty found his forever home. A siamese was adopted by parents of my friend. I get weekly updates on him. And I get visitation rights. I have not been over to see him yet because of the holiday's and now I am sick with a head cold 

So hopefully soon I can see him. He was the one who is most timid and I feared he would not be adopted. From what I have heard he has made himself right at home. Loves to watch TV with his new Daddy. 

The other two are still with us and hope soon that they too will be adopted. I cried so hard when the siamese left the house. I just hope the same doesn't happen when these two go. I just had to remind myself that he went to a great home and he will be loved greatly. Lisa parents are just great people and I know he is in great hands. So that comforted me to know that. The day before I laid on the couch holding him and he fell asleep for a few hours on my chest. I felt that we were bonding. Then the next day is when Lisa parents picked him up. Such a sweet little guy. 
This whole experience has made me relize how many rescue centers there are out there that take care of these pets. I felt good knowing that this holiday season I made the life of 3 little kitties better. So if you know of a rescue group in your area, please take the time to donate to them. Even if money is tight, these groups could use old blankets/towels. If you can donate money that would be great. Just think $10 can buy a bag of dog or cat food and the shelter would be greatful.


----------



## DipsyDoodles

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> One kitty found his forever home. A siamese was adopted by parents of my friend. I get weekly updates on him. And I get visitation rights. I have not been over to see him yet because of the holiday's and now I am sick with a head cold
> 
> So hopefully soon I can see him. He was the one who is most timid and I feared he would not be adopted. From what I have heard he has made himself right at home. Loves to watch TV with his new Daddy.
> 
> The other two are still with us and hope soon that they too will be adopted. I cried so hard when the siamese left the house. I just hope the same doesn't happen when these two go. I just had to remind myself that he went to a great home and he will be loved greatly. Lisa parents are just great people and I know he is in great hands. So that comforted me to know that. The day before I laid on the couch holding him and he fell asleep for a few hours on my chest. I felt that we were bonding. Then the next day is when Lisa parents picked him up. Such a sweet little guy.
> This whole experience has made me relize how many rescue centers there are out there that take care of these pets. I felt good knowing that this holiday season I made the life of 3 little kitties better. So if you know of a rescue group in your area, please take the time to donate to them. Even if money is tight, these groups could use old blankets/towels. If you can donate money that would be great. Just think $10 can buy a bag of dog or cat food and the shelter would be greatful.



You're a good person with a good heart!


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

DipsyDoodles said:


> You're a good person with a good heart!



Thank you DipsyDoodles!


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

I need a hug girls! 

I wish one of you lived close to me because I could use a real hug. 

Here is what has been going on. The two kitties who will be going to a rescue group were taken into the vet to be declawed at the request of the rescue group. The rescue group is also paying for their vet bill. Well after I picked them up yesterday they told me little guy has a bladder infection because they noticed blood in his urine.  So they gave him a shot of an antibodic which should last 2 weeks. One of his paws is still bleeding a bid so they wrapped it and told me it could come off tomorrow. 
Before I took him to the vet I noticed he loves to dig a lot in the litter so I figured he got the UTI from the litter dust. I feel so bad for him and I feel bad that I did not relize that he was sick. 

Then the rescue group will take them this weekend to which I fell to pieces. I feel like this big bad person. First I took them to a vet in early Dec to be spayed/neauter. Then I took them to the vet to be declawed and in just a few days I am going to turn them over to the rescue group. I asked my DH to call the rescue group to see if we can keep them until they are recovered. I just feel so bad for them. Here I am I took them to someone who operated on them and then I am giving them away. For my own personal need, I need to nurse them back to health and bond a bid more with them before putting them up for adoption. It will help my healing processes. I know I can't keep them and I do want them to go to a good home but first I need to know they are in good healthy before I give them up. 

So that is the start of my crappy week. I am still dealing with a head cold GRRR. it needs to go away. But I am getting a bit better. Then today I got two rejection letters for 2 jobs I applied and interviewed for. 

Also used the time that the kitties were at the vet over night, to do some house cleaning to get rid of the germs. Now I have a backache. Not sure how much more I can take. UGH

I am so so so sad today. I could use a prayer or two!
Thanks girls


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Ever wish you were dead? I have felt that way for the past couple days. I am not enjoying life and don't want to be here.


----------



## quasar4legs

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Ever wish you were dead? I have felt that way for the past couple days. I am not enjoying life and don't want to be here.



Hi Shelly,
I am so sorry you are feeling this way but you have done the right thing posting here for support.

I know things have been hard for you for some time and it must be very difficult dealing with these feelings everyday, I hope that one day soon you will be able to find inner peace

I would urge you to talk to your doctor and let them know how you are feeling, it is important to get the help that you need. 

I am really worried about you, please reach out to a trusted friend or family member so that they can help you. I don't have the answers Shelly but you are a special person and I have a lot of admiration for the way that you have battled this illness.

PM me if you would like to talk, you know I am always ready to listen and have a chat.

I am sending you some cookies, a cup of tea and a great big 

Quasar


----------



## mommasita

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Ever wish you were dead? I have felt that way for the past couple days. I am not enjoying life and don't want to be here.





To be honest, yes.  It has been awhile, but I went through that a few years back, and as Quasar suggested, I spoke to my Dr, who set up some specialists who helped me see the light. It wasn't an overnight process, but in time the sun came back around.

I think that Quasar has given you some great advice. I also am a Pm away, or a phone call if need be. I'd be glad to talk to you, sometimes we feel so alone, or that we are going through it alone, when we don't have to be.

Please keep in touch to let us know how you are doing..


----------



## Rose23

Hi, Shelly F. from Ohio!

I'm from the Buckeye state also.  I was also unemployed for a while but found a lot of opportunities through OfficeTeam.com working temporary contracts for them.  They have many opportunities available in Ohio and they pay fairly decent; just plug in your zip code on their website and reach out to them.  I received a minimum of four permanent job offers by working through this company. 

I'll pray too.  Your new job is just around the corner!


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Hello Girls. Thank you for your support and love especially the cookies and warm tea. 

This is suppose to be a happy time because Spring has sprung early. The temps have been in the lower 70 and the sunny is plentiful. except for last night when the rain fell hard. I think I am sad  because I reached my one year anniversary of being unemployed  

 I had to remind myself that 4 months of my job search was lost because of a job offer that fell through. Which I am not sure I mentioned was a god sent. Because 2 weeks after I found out the job offer fell through, the prison was sold and by the end of the year everyone had lost their jobs. So I would have been back to square one looking. But its hard knowing I have been out of work for 12 months! But I also have to remember I did have a few job offers they just weren't ones that I left comfortable accepting. 

I am however volunteering at the hospital one day a week and the girls in the dept I help out are very greatful for my help. I also clean my girlfriend office one morning a week. Takes me all of 2 hours a week. We get to chat as I clean since she is the only one in the office on the day that I clean so its a fun time for us.

I also have to think that if I was working  I would not be able to get other things done such as spring cleaning the inside of the house, preparing the flower beds. I do things so my husband doesn't have to do them like mowing the grass,  taking the cars in for oil changes, and such. 

I always have this thought that I don't contribute to the family because I dont have a job. But then I think of all the stuff I do everyday. Cooking, house cleaning, laundry, small maintenence projects, grocery shopping. There are many many days that when I finally finish the projects I am working on, it is late in the afternoon so its as if I worked a full day. 
I did get hired by the County to be a hostess at their events center that they rent out to people for various events such as weddings receptions, company meetings, fundraising events and so forth. It is a new building that has only be open a short time and they hire me and 3 other ladies last month. I have yet to get called to work an event so it doesn't have the real job feel. BTW When we were at the Magic Kingdom on Feb this was the wish I made during the Wishes celebration and two days later it came true. If I would have know that wishes really do come true I would have wished for something bigger like winning the lotto!
Well my DH should be home soon and I thing the dryer has stopped so I better run and tackle my last load of laundry before he gets home. It is 70 degrees here and I am hoping we can go to the park and walk before dark!!
Have a great St. Patricks day tomorrow Girls.


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi Shelly,

Never underestimate the contribution you make to your family even when you are not in paid employment.
Keeping everything running smoothly is not easy and  it must make things easier for your hubby. 
Don't forget to take time out to do things that make you happy, housework never ends so its always good to find a few minutes to sit in the sun or go for a walk etc.

How wonderful of you to be doing volunteer work at the hospital, I can imagine how helpful it is for the staff to have you there one day a week. They are lucky to have you

Hang in there Shelly, we are here for you

Quasar


----------



## doris1976

Sorry to hear that, as I have had many of those days in my life. Sometimes a hug is all you need, sometimes I just need to be held until I fall asleep. Hope you are doing better, and got those hugs coming your way.


----------



## mommasita

I'm happy you posted back, I can't begin to tell you how you have crossed my mind.

As stated, NEVER underestimate yourself. Everything you do makes everyone's life easier. I know I am home. .. Some days though aren't as easy as others. I feel down, like why am I not working, blah blah... However, I know I will work again and help in that aspect of things. But I truly believe EVERY single thing you do, be it cleaning, preparing of a meal, making a bed, etc, etc, helps..

Thinking of you Shelly and hoping you are enjoying St. Pat's weekend


----------



## Twende

HI Shelly!  

I am sorry things are so rough for you right now.  You always have support here!  

You have gotten some great advice.  Please do not think that these feelings will be with your forever.  Your physician can and will help you find those rays of sunshine again!

You are never far from my mind.  This has been a rough year for me too and at times I just want to lay down and never even try to rise.  But I know that I have friends and family who are there to support me and who like me, shoot even love me.  

Hugs from afar to you right now!


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

Just wanted to pop in and give you guys an update. 

The kitties turned 1yr old on May 5 and they are doing great. Snoops - the male kitty- is so loveing. He loves to lick me and is always in a good mood.  His sister Julie is still a bit shy and needs to be handle with kid gloves but LOVES to be petted. She makes a bee line for the kitchen if she hears the door to the fridge open up she is hoping I will feed her a morsel of cheese.

  Our older calico who is 5 yrs old loves to romp through the house with her! Usually the calico wants no one to chase her though the house and will growl but for some reason the two females get along very well.  Its nice to see the two of them playing peacefully. 

I, on the other hand just got two job offers in one day!!! I chose the one that is 2 miles from home and its a position that I feel very confident in doing. I don't start till mid June so that gives me a bit of time to transition to being a working woman again. Who would have thought that after being unemployed for 15 months that I would get two job offers in one day! 

Everyone thank you so much for your support


----------



## quasar4legs

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> Just wanted to pop in and give you guys an update.
> 
> The kitties turned 1yr old on May 5 and they are doing great. Snoops - the male kitty- is so loveing. He loves to lick me and is always in a good mood.  His sister Julie is still a bit shy and needs to be handle with kid gloves but LOVES to be petted. She makes a bee line for the kitchen if she hears the door to the fridge open up she is hoping I will feed her a morsel of cheese.
> 
> Our older calico who is 5 yrs old loves to romp through the house with her! Usually the calico wants no one to chase her though the house and will growl but for some reason the two females get along very well.  Its nice to see the two of them playing peacefully.
> 
> I, on the other hand just got two job offers in one day!!! I chose the one that is 2 miles from home and its a position that I feel very confident in doing. I don't start till mid June so that gives me a bit of time to transition to being a working woman again. Who would have thought that after being unemployed for 15 months that I would get two job offers in one day!
> 
> Everyone thank you so much for your support




Hi 

So thrilled for you that everything is working out, congratulations on the 2 job offers and it will be wonderful to be able to work so close to home.

It sounds like the kitties are very happy and enjoying the good life, thanks to you

Your good news has made my day, I am so happy

Quasar


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

quasar4legs said:


> Hi
> 
> So thrilled for you that everything is working out, congratulations on the 2 job offers and it will be wonderful to be able to work so close to home.
> 
> It sounds like the kitties are very happy and enjoying the good life, thanks to you
> 
> Your good news has made my day, I am so happy
> 
> Quasar



Thanks Quasar. You are such a good and loveing friend. Thanks for everything.


----------



## mommasita

Hi, thanks for sharing such a positive and great update!


----------



## quasar4legs

Hi Shelly 

How is the new job going?


----------



## Shelly F - Ohio

I don't start until June 13. But will let you know how it goes.


----------



## quasar4legs

Shelly F - Ohio said:


> I don't start until June 13. But will let you know how it goes.



Sorry Shelly, I forgot when you started

Enjoy the week
Quasar


----------

